# The land issue of federal to state



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.backcountryhunters.org/i...nt-news/709-our-public-lands-are-not-for-sale

Good article by Backcountry explaining why you do not want to see the BLM or Forest Service turn over land.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure almost everyone on this forum is a Democrat, but if there are any Republicans out there could you maybe, I dunno, bring it up at your convention or something? (Maybe that guy who ends every post with *"Obama is a liar, fraud and communist"*- he strikes me as sort of a conservative Democrat.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a better one:
http://www.nwf.org/pdf/Tribal-Lands/NWF_PublicLands_Final_HighRes.pdf


----------

